# How to move to singapore for Job?



## prateeksinghal06 (Dec 29, 2013)

I am currently working as Senior testing engineer in Software Company in Noida. I like to move to singapore for job in the same profile.

1. How can i get a job in singapore? Please suggest.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

A tried and tested way of getting a job in Singapore is applying for jobs there.
This works better if you are actually in Singapore (so consider an extended trip - as long as you can afford but minimum one or two months) and even better if you have a valid work visa or permanent resident status there.


----------



## prateeksinghal06 (Dec 29, 2013)

so how can i get a valid work visa or PR sitting here in Noida, India ??. Please guide...because if i apply for singapore jobs sitting here in India...i wouldn't get any as i didn't have valid work visa or PR of singapore.....Please Help


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Basically the only ways to get a visa that allows work BEFORE arriving in Singapore is either by marrying a local (you can become PR after two or three years of being married) or by finding a job (then the employer applies for the visa).
As I said, it is very difficult to find a job if you are not actually in Singapore.


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

As they say, For 1 IT vacancy there are always 10 applicants but For 1 IT testing vacancy there are always 100000 applicants! 

Jokes apart. Testing is not a niche skill for which any company ‘ll directly hire from India, better try from any Indian IT company to come to Singapore and then you can switch Job.

But if you have the motivation & energy to apply on line then do so on JobsDB.com /st /monster Singapore/:fingerscrossed:

Best of Luck!!


----------



## Neochap (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you for these info.....
I have got a contract job in ST Aerospace for 1 year in Singapore.
I have already 10 yrs of experience in this field.

Can I get another job at the end of contract ?


----------



## Neochap (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Beppy,

Hw about an Aircraft design Engineer's(with 10 Years experience) chances of getting job in Germany when residig out of Germany,....
Thanks in advance....


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Germany or Singapore?!?
You seem confused ...


----------



## Neochap (Feb 11, 2014)

beppi said:


> Germany or Singapore?!?
> You seem confused ...


its Germany only. Since you belong to Germany I'm taking your opinion...
I heard, more Aircrft Design Engineer jobs are available in Germany... though I apply for those, I dont get even one interview chance....

Thanks in advance,


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

This is the Singapore forum and a thread about finding jobs In Singapore, Snip>
But since you asked: to easily find a job in Germany, you need the right to work there (e.g.by having an EU citizenship), German language abilities and special skills that few locals have. Plus (and this is the same elsewhere, incl. Singapore) you must convince the employer that it is in his own interest to hire you and nobody else.
Good luck - yes, you need that too!


----------



## Prashant pandey (Mar 4, 2014)

*I am planning to move to Singapore for job .*

I am Pune ( India) based software professional having 7 years of work exp and I am planning to move to Singapore for job .

Here I would like to have the information on below given points:

1- Immigration process 

2- Job assistance in Singapore

3- Estimated expenses from start to end.

4- Estimated time to complete the process.


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

I too have same questions


----------



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

I have my ielts on 15th March.I am already addressing silly requirements of WES.
Similarly, I heve written my CDR and I will file it to EA right after my exams.
It depends on person to person.
I am ABLE to handle so many ventures.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Please report back here when you are successful, eventually.
I like to be positively surprized!


----------

